# Things to do in Dubai (& Abu Dhabi etc) UPDATED & includes Xmas events



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are so many things to do to coccupy your time, but it seems that many posters are not aware of them, so I am listing both forthcoming events and other things that are worth spending time doing.

*Current & forthcoming*

Peter Pan on Ice
On now until 19th December - The Arabian Centre, Mirdif

Laughter Factory
9th December - Zinc at Crown Plaza
10th December - Player's Lounge, Country Club Hotel

Dubai Ladies Masters (golf)
7th - 12th December - Emirates Golf Club

FIFA Club World Cup
9th - 19th December in Abu Dhabi

Dubai International Film Festival (DIFF)
9th - 16th December - assorted venues www.dubaifilmfest.com

Creamfields (dance music festival)
11th December - Emirates Palace, Abu Dhabi

ARTE Souk in Times Square mall
11th & 12th December - art & craft souq with handmade items (Xmas gifts?)

Teddy Bears Picnic
12th December - Time Out's 2nd annual picnic (for children) - Aviation Club

Dubai International Motor Show
16th - 20th December - Convention Centre

Backstreet Boys
17th December - The Palladium

The Proclaimers (Christmas Craic)
17th December - The Irish Village _Changed to 19th December TBC_

Outdoor Adventure Dubai
17th to 19th December - Exhibition Centre

Al Murray (pub landlord comedian)
19th December - The Madinat Arena

Barasti Xmas - live bands
24th December

Blackout feat. Armin von Buuren
31st December - World Trade centre

Cafe del Mar
31st December - iKandy

White Desert Party
31st December - Barasti

Rhianna
31st December - Emirates Palace

Tina Turner tribute act
31st December - Nelson's bar


*Christmas events*

Sleeping Beauty (pantomime) Madinat Theatre from 20th December to 3rd January

Meet Santa at Wafi Mall (considered the best - this year's theme is Charlie & the Chocolate Factory)
Festive stalls at Souk Madinat
Giant Gingerbread House at Mercato Mall
Irish Village Christmas tree lighting event (with mulled wine & mince pies) on Monday 7th December from 7.00pm
See Santa at Festval City
Look out for carol singing in the odd mall, at schools or places like The Lakes Club




*Ongoing*

A Big Bus tour (red route around old part of town)
The Dubai Museum (entry fee Dhs3)
A trip on an abra across the creek (Dhs 1)
Visit Dragonmart
Visit the Antiques Museum (no antiques & not a museum) and Falcon Gallery in Al Quoz
Go to some of the numerous (& free) art exhibitions across town
Captain Jack's boat trip from the Marina Walk
Take an early morning stroll along a public beach
Visit the musuem in the Gold & Diamond Park
Walk along the Creek in the evening - Deira or Bur Dubai side
Visit Santa in his grotto at Wafi Mall
Go to the Blue Souq in Sharjah
Take part in a quiz night in a pub/bar
Go on a desert safari
Take a guided tour around Jumeirah Mosque (Tuesday & Sunday mornings)

And many more....

-


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

Some more...
Take the monorail through The Palms
Visit the water park at The Palm Atlantis
Swim with the Dolphins
Visit Shindaga Museum and learn a little about the UAE's history


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I understand that The Proclaimers Christmas Craic has been moved to Saturday 19th December as 17th will be a dry night.

TBC

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Correction. The Proclaimers Christmas gig is now on Friday 18th December at The Irish Village.

See you there!

-


----------



## groover9 (Dec 15, 2009)

check out the Al Saheel show, A 1001 Horse Tales
i think it's their last weekend this weekend (thurs fri sat)

saw it two weeks ago and it was quite kick ass!

they have full bar on site too, which was great

it's in the dubai polo club, arabian ranches


----------



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

Guys; we go and live in Ras Al Kheimah mid Jan; what can we do around there?

is there an expat group 'doing things ; sports?

We lived 20 years ago in Dubai and RAK feels alike that time; exiting for us!

enjoy the holidays
Eric & Andrea+Florian


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

since when was visiting dragon mart an ongoing activity?


----------

